# Our day...a lot of photos...



## Alison (Aug 13, 2005)

Today was a special day for our family, as Lucas turned 4! Hard to believe that 4 years ago at this time I was just meeting him, and now I can't remember life without him. 

So, we decided to share this special day with you all photographically....

We started out in downtown Concord NH by having lunch at Friendly's and then going to a children's education store where the boys got some new puzzles. After that, they spotted this fountain and wanted to cool off a little.

Here is Chris relaxing:






And Lucas, not realizing that I'm behind him with the cameara:





I got busted!...Happy Birthday little man!





Next, we went off to do some shopping, and felt it was time for Lucas to get this:





Okay, so it's not really for Lucas, but we've been SUV shopping for a long while and finally found one that we liked AND could afford! We live on the side of a mountain and my current car (an 91 Geo Prizm) just won't fit three kids. So, we are now officially an SUV and minivan family but we love it!





Then it was back to Concord to order our wedding bands:





Since the boys did a good job of being patient in the jewlery store they got this treat:





Bounce!





Then the birthday boy had a turn:





Leaving after all that fun was hard, so Aubrey gave them superman exits:





Then on to the grocery store to pick out what kind of cake he wanted. This car is more their speed 





So many choices, but he ended up with marble cake with chocolate frosting and an abundance of sprinkles and other novelties for the top. 





By the time we got home after this very full day both boys were ready for bed. So, tomorrow the festivities will continue by picking up the new car, baking and eating the cake and hitting the pool! Phew....I'm tired now!


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 13, 2005)

Great pictures.   Christopher has come a long way from being afraid of rides like that.   Lucas looks like he had fun on his special day.  The 4 years have come and gone so fast.


----------



## Corry (Aug 13, 2005)

Do they make bouncy things like that for adults????

Looks like they had a great time, and you all had a full day!  Lots of great photos here!


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2005)

> Do they make bouncy things like that for adults????


  I'd do it, too! 

Great shots, Alison. The boys look like they had a great day, and the birthday boy had lots of fun! :heart: 

Congrats on the new wheels, too!  (watch out for people in Bugs) :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks guys! We bought an A75 so that we could easily take photos when we were out and about and it's been worth it! The jumpy think actually fit adults as well, but the pregnant woman and man with an injured back decided to stay off


----------



## Chase (Aug 13, 2005)

Awww thats an awesome series...can't wait to show up and bug you guys!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

With series like this one I am even happier about this new "snapshot"-section.
And boy, what people call "snapshots" on this board is so much better from what you get to see normally, and which would ever so clearly qualify as a real "snapshot".

Lovely series, and thank you so much for sharing that precious day with us!
One person is miraculously missing in these photos, though... erm... or two?


----------



## Meysha (Aug 14, 2005)

Awww what a cool birthday!! Can I have a go of that superman fly thing tooo??


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Great series! Looks like they had fun, as well as you all gettin wedding bands and a new ride  Congrats!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

love this series!! thanks so much for sharing Alison!! and now, please post one of the shots with you and your handsome lads!!


----------



## Calliope (Aug 15, 2005)

i'm a little late, but happy birthday (to the little guy).  Looks like it was a fun day...


----------



## errant_star (Aug 15, 2005)

What a wonderful .. and so many more of these to come for you  

Thanks for sharing ... put a smile on my face :blushing:


----------



## photo gal (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the smiles and for sharing your special day with us!!!  Happy Birthday to Lucas and Congratulaions on the new ride and especially the wedding bands  (how exciting!!!!! )   : ))


----------



## Alison (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone! He did have a great day and it was nice to have a celebration for just him without having to plan a party  This coming weekend will be round two with my parents...mmmm...more cake!


----------

